# RB26 Valve Shims



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm in need of 15no. valve shims with a thickness of 2.9mm. I'm also running Tomei Poncams so i'm not sure if that requires a different diameter as i've noticed some shims are 12mm and some are 8mm, if someone could clarify please?


----------

